# 3 Female Degus just over a year old need forever home. Herts



## juliecambridge (Mar 19, 2008)

I have 3 female goos who are very friendly and lively. Unfortunatly I can no longer spend much time with them and thay have to be shut in my spare room as the cats will not leave them alone! They have a very large cage which can go with them as they are used to the space it would be nice to keep them in it.They are about a year and a half old.

I am based in Letchworth Hertfordshire.


----------



## Nathan91 (Aug 17, 2009)

If I was closer I would so have them, but i'm not


----------



## nickylowe40 (Apr 13, 2009)

hi hun, have pm'd you x


----------



## nickylowe40 (Apr 13, 2009)

hi, after speaking with my oh, i would love to offer your degus a forever home. i already a group of 8, 1 neutered male, and 7 females, so have experience with them, and understand their dietry needs.

(Don't worry, i won't be putting your girls in with min)

speak soon

nicky xx


----------



## Meanwoman (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi there

Are these still available? How old are they? I would be interested in giving them a new home, possibly . . .


----------



## juliecambridge (Mar 19, 2008)

I have two people intrested so hopfully they will be rehomed soon Thanks.


----------



## juliecambridge (Mar 19, 2008)

Nicky if you would still like them can you contact me today Thanks


----------



## juliecambridge (Mar 19, 2008)

Happy ending, they are in a new lovely home.


----------

